# MEDS!



## 17388 (Mar 17, 2007)

I have IBS- A and want to know if anyone is taking anything besiedes miralax, imodium/lomotil, levsin, bentyl? My symptoms are horrible and the doctor cant help me other than what i have listed at the top...


----------



## sazzy (Nov 27, 2006)

HeyaI'm guessing you mean IBS-d. I've heard taking a peppermint suppliment can really help and also a high fiber diet, although with the high fiber diet it can get worse before it gets better. I have been experimenting with immodiums and found that taking one before i go to bed on days i know i'm going out really helps, i feel really settled.Of course with any medication it's good if at least once a week you can give your stomach a rest from anything, you may find meds more effective this way and it'll give your system a chance to properly 'flush out'.


----------



## 16497 (Nov 14, 2006)

My son also has IBS-d. He tried many things including something for cramps which completely knocked him out. We also tried the peppermint capsules, but my son preferred Altoids. A friend at work suggested trying an over-the-counter supplement called Digestive Advantage. It had been written up in the health column of the local paper several times. When I tried to find it, I realized that there were many kinds of Digestive Advantage. I needed the one for IBS. My son has been on this for two months, and he has greatly improved. His cramps are gone and has only been sick twice since taking this. I hope this helps.


----------



## Haunted (Mar 29, 2007)

Someone else here talked about Digestive Advantage. I'm liking the sound of this stuff. Any idea if it's available in Australia?


----------

